# Advice on a Poulan 031 Trimmer



## craigc (May 28, 2007)

Looking for help on changing a broken starter cord for a Poulan 031 Trimmer. I have pulled the unit apart, but can't seem to figure out how to separate the coupling-drive from the crankshaft. Also, how do I reset the starter spring once the cord has been changed. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like it has a clutch/drum. Take spark plug out, bottom the piston down, stuff clean rope in cylinder, reach down into square drive with Torx screwdriver CCW, rope will stop crank from turning. Torx will be, probably a 25.


----------



## craigc (May 28, 2007)

Glenjudy,
First off, thank you for responding. I am not mechanically inclined, so I have a few idiot questions. First, what is the reason for removing the spark plug?
Second, would the threading be the standard righty/tighty and lefty/loosey?
Try not to laugh if and when you answer.
Thanks again,
Craig


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

My apologies for lack of detail
You didn't say it wasn't clutch/drum arrangement, so I'm assuming it is.
You remove spark plug so as to stuff rope into cylinder.
You reach into square end of drive with a Torx screwdriver , T20 size maybe.
The screw you are removing is screwed into end of crankshaft, the rope in cylinder keeps crank from turning, will take some effort. turn counter clock wise (CCW)
Pay attention to order of washer(s) and spacer so to reassemble correctly.
When the drum is removed you will see the clutch assy, this will be screwed on the end of crank. remove CCW, again with some effort.
let me know how it turns out.


----------



## craigc (May 28, 2007)

Glenjudy,
Thanks. Worked like a charm.


----------

